# Netflix is now in Canada



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been on the beta team for about 4 months now and it is all that they promised it'd be! Fast, high-def movies and TV on demand. Very slick interface on the PS3 (what I was mainly responsible for testing) but you can also stream using your Wii (not HD obviously) or your computer or the iPad app.

The content is growing at an amazingly fast rate. Every time I log in there's a few hundred more titles to chose from. The streaming stuff is not terribly current, but it's generally good. If you've got kids there's a ton of ad-free kids content (my 2 year old is flipping out over Dinosaurs on a Train -- they combined his two most favourite things in the world in to one show...go figure).

And it's cheap at $8/month.

Very please this is finally here. I've been waiting for good content delivery at a good price. Hopefully there'll be a 2 disc/month rental added to the service soon too. In the US they have all the newest titles for direct rental on disc, and you get to keep 2 discs checked out in addition to all the stream content.

Netflix: Rent as many movies as you want for only $8.99 a month! Free Trial


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I've been on the beta team for about 4 months now and it is all that they promised it'd be! Fast, high-def movies and TV on demand. Very slick interface on the PS3 (what I was mainly responsible for testing) but you can also stream using your Wii (not HD obviously) or your computer or the iPad app.
> 
> The content is growing at an amazingly fast rate. Every time I log in there's a few hundred more titles to chose from. The streaming stuff is not terribly current, but it's generally good. If you've got kids there's a ton of ad-free kids content (my 2 year old is flipping out over Dinosaurs on a Train -- they combined his two most favourite things in the world in to one show...go figure).
> 
> ...


So, in your opinion, should I get a PS3 to enjoy this content? Is it enough of a bonus to justify about 150 dollars more than a Wii? I'm tech savvy, but disinterested in most uses of technology,so I've been very slow to get on board with this kind of stuff. My wife and I are thinking about having a mega TV/game system X-mas for us and the kids, which is why I'm asking.

Also, I hear you about Dinosaur Train. it's like crack for boys under 5.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What are the implications on bandwidth usage and our internet providers?


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

not to butt in here, but we have all 3 major systems at the house Wii, PS3 and X-Box 360.

here's the scoop:
Wii is great for family oriented gaming. and it has a basic web-browser. it does not play DVDs

the X-Box 360 is great for gaming and the newer versions have built in Wi-Fi (you can get an adaptor for older models) but to get the most of interactive web gaming you have to subscribe to the X-box Live service, which cost about $60 per year. it plays DVD but not Blu-ray.

the PS3 is great for gaming, plays Blu-rays and is surround sound compatible. has an internet browser and PS3 Plus is available(but not necessary) for $60 per year. its a subscription service with downloadable games and webgaming stuff like X-box Live.

personally i think the PS3 is the better system, but i do think that at the moment the Wii has the most fun interactive motion-controller games. although both PS3 and X-Box are coming out with new motion-controllers and interactive games similar to the Wii system.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> So, in your opinion, should I get a PS3 to enjoy this content? Is it enough of a bonus to justify about 150 dollars more than a Wii?


Good question. I sold my Wii. I thought the output looked like garbage, the game selection was kind of lame, and it the Wiimote was just plain annoying when trying to navigate the Netflix interface. I don't think you *need* a PS3 to enjoy the content, but I think it's the better media console. The remote, the HD output, the UI -- all superior to the Wii IMO. Games are subjective -- I'm sure some people love Wii games. I just didn't find them to be my bag.

I own all three consoles and I have to say, of the three, the PS3 is the one with the most usefulness. I streams media from my other machines in the house. It streams Netflix content. It plays the BluRays. I seem to play the most games on it.



> I'm tech savvy, but disinterested in most uses of technology,so I've been very slow to get on board with this kind of stuff. My wife and I are thinking about having a mega TV/game system X-mas for us and the kids, which is why I'm asking.


That being said: the new $99 AppleTV will stream Netflix content from your Netflix account for you, in high def. And it's tiny. Dead quiet and far less money than the PS3. If you're not interested in the price tag, games or BluRay abilities of the PS3 I'd recommend the AppleTV. My 'rents are picking one up to use Netflix on their home theater system.



> Also, I hear you about Dinosaur Train. it's like crack for boys under 5.


I saw it was like, "Oh man! This TV show has been totally engineered for young boys! Trains AND dinosaurs! WIN!" Sure enough: epic win with the boy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What are the implications on bandwidth usage and our internet providers?


I've gone over my cap with my Rogers service two months running now. But I'm on the 90GB/month cap (and I work from home now so I'm using internet ALL THE FREAKING TIME). So: it's non-trivial. Some of the feedback I gave them was that Canadian internet service plans are far less generous than the US offerings (for the same price I'm paying for Extreme my friends in the US enjoy better speeds and a 250 GB/month cap from Comcast for example). I asked them to provide a way to check on your monthly usage (although Rogers has a way to check your use for your account online).

In any case: I'm about to call Rogers and move to their top-tier service. I'm using the total data amount now and might as well benefit from the increased speeds.

On the Extreme package I'm getting 10 Mbps pretty much consistently all around the clock at my house and the streaming was always very good to flawless. When there were problems it would be with a portion of the screen. Some jaggies on the top or around a fast moving object in the film. Audio was always pristine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

> personally i think the PS3 is the better system, but i do think that at the moment the Wii has the most fun interactive motion-controller games. although both PS3 and X-Box are coming out with new motion-controllers and interactive games similar to the Wii system.


You know, it's funny: the PS3 is definitely the best value. But given a choice between playing a game on more than one of the three platforms I always choose to buy it for my XBox 360. I think it's because I have a better online social network built up with XBox Live. Whereas I've got nothing with the PS3. I also prefer the XBox controller to the DualShock. I was playing Halo the other night and wondering if one of the aftermarket guys made a controller for the Playstation that uses the XBox controllers shape. That'd be swell.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

iaresee said:


> You know, it's funny: the PS3 is definitely the best value. But given a choice between playing a game on more than one of the three platforms I always choose to buy it for my XBox 360. I think it's because I have a better online social network built up with XBox Live. Whereas I've got nothing with the PS3. I also prefer the XBox controller to the DualShock. I was playing Halo the other night and wondering if one of the aftermarket guys made a controller for the Playstation that uses the XBox controllers shape. That'd be swell.


i can agree with that...i've got so many controllers, remotes and stuff floating around i can hardly remember what is what. 
i just grab things, point them at the screen and punch buttons until something works!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> I've gone over my cap with my Rogers service two months running now. But I'm on the 90GB/month cap (and I work from home now so I'm using internet ALL THE FREAKING TIME). So: it's non-trivial. Some of the feedback I gave them was that Canadian internet service plans are far less generous than the US offerings (for the same price I'm paying for Extreme my friends in the US enjoy better speeds and a 250 GB/month cap from Comcast for example). I asked them to provide a way to check on your monthly usage (although Rogers has a way to check your use for your account online).
> 
> In any case: I'm about to call Rogers and move to their top-tier service. I'm using the total data amount now and might as well benefit from the increased speeds.
> 
> On the Extreme package I'm getting 10 Mbps pretty much consistently all around the clock at my house and the streaming was always very good to flawless. When there were problems it would be with a portion of the screen. Some jaggies on the top or around a fast moving object in the film. Audio was always pristine.


I am wondering about the addition of this netflix thing and what that would do to the usage. I have never gone over my basic plan with Cogeco, but then again I dont really do a lot of streaming or downloading. I assume that this streaming of these movies eats up the BW.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I need to find out if the netflix client built in to my Samsung TV will connect to the Canadian service.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Just saw on the netflix.ca site that support for Blu-Ray and TV is "Coming soon"


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

If you google "watch" -------- you can find almost any movie for free in DVD rip quality before it's out on DVD. Why do I want to pay for something like this that will have obvious limited content for Kanuckistan. There are 3 common sites that offer multiple links to steam vids which would also use way less bandwidth.

J


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


I don't get it?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This is great news. I used Zip.ca for awhile, but they don't offer a fraction of the content or options that Netflix do. I actually hopes this puts Zip out of business because they have some shady business practices. 

Regarding streaming options, I believe a lot of the newer blu-ray players can stream Netflix as well?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

pirate-vs-pay.png from gawkerassets.com - StumbleUpon


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> pirate-vs-pay.png from gawkerassets.com - StumbleUpon


No FBI warning, no menus, no THX screen on the streaming content from Netflix. And the streaming starts right away so no waiting for downloads to complete.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Just tried the Netflix iPhone app. Very cool. Streams over 3G and WiFi so now you can take it with you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been playing around with the free month thing for a few days now. Selection would be in the "meh" category right now.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Been playing around with the free month thing for a few days now. Selection would be in the "meh" category right now.


It sucks quite frankly. We cancelled our membership the next day. On another note *Megavideo* is pretty decent IMHO. $10 a month/$20 dollars for 3 months.

Shawn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Weird. I'm finding quite a bit of stuff I've wanted to see. Older titles that were always on my to-get-to-some-time list. And for TV there's back seasons of stuff I've been curious about. Started watching Rescue Me -- pretty good show. And the kids stuff is a goldmine. I guess not having cable or really being big TV/movie watchers this would look like a fair bit of content. I'm really pleased with their indie film picks. Some movies I love are in there: Primer, Wristcutters, Igby Goes Down, Lost Highway...good stuff that used to get rewatched regularly by me before we killed cable at our house.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Weird. I'm finding quite a bit of stuff I've wanted to see. Older titles that were always on my to-get-to-some-time list. And for TV there's back seasons of stuff I've been curious about. Started watching Rescue Me -- pretty good show. And the kids stuff is a goldmine. I guess not having cable or really being big TV/movie watchers this would look like a fair bit of content. I'm really pleased with their indie film picks. Some movies I love are in there: Primer, Wristcutters, Igby Goes Down, Lost Highway...good stuff that used to get rewatched regularly by me before we killed cable at our house.


A huge part of why these services interest me is older movies/TV shows. That is where all movie stores are severely lacking nowadays because they generally only have current stuff. Finding older or obscure movies without ordering and buying them is pretty tough. And you will rarely find obscure or older TV shows at Blockbuster.

When it comes to Netflix's lack of material, it will grow VERY quickly. I was a member at Zip.ca for a few years, and during that time the amount of movies they offered grew at a crazy rate. Netflix should have waited until they were a little more ready to go live, but the content will catch up. With the resources they have, the service has huge potential.

As for the not quite legal methods of getting movies and shows, I know they exist and so does everyone else. I haven't had cable TV for years, and I have used all those methods. But if a good, legal service with a fair monthly rate comes along I have no problem whatsoever paying for it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So I signed back up again because the wife like to watch all those corny tv shows. But I still find the movie selection to be very weak. I see where in the States they are having a big issue because they jacked the prices. Still a reasonable cost here, but the movies are pretty bad for the most part.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Yea, we keep it for the kids programming. That's about it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I asked my wife if she was interested in switching from zip.ca to Netflix, and her reply was that one of the things she values most about DVD format is that she enjoys watching the director's or actors' commentaries, and other special features like outtakes, and you don't get that with Netflix.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I got to say i'm really disapointed in Netflix..on an 8mbs connection..and it,s always timing out...quality is FAR from HD...it's more like a shitty DVD Rip from the web. THe movie and show choices if a LOT less from what they have in the US right now....new movies or even movies from 2010 are quite rare...it's basically more like have a channel for stuff from the 90's and 80's it seems.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..and I'm running NetFlix on a brand new Panasonic Bluray wish has the Netflix button right on the control..LOL..quite easy to use.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

al3d said:


> I got to say i'm really disapointed in Netflix..on an 8mbs connection..and it,s always timing out...quality is FAR from HD...it's more like a shitty DVD Rip from the web. THe movie and show choices if a LOT less from what they have in the US right now....new movies or even movies from 2010 are quite rare...it's basically more like have a channel for stuff from the 90's and 80's it seems.


I'm definitely getting their 720p feed on my 50 Mb/s Rogers connection (which is no where near 50 Mb/s). Can even sustain two of those HD feeds simultaneously. I can't complain about the quality. Only the choice...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am enjoying Netflix. But, I use the US Netflix which like a completely different service.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I am enjoying Netflix. But, I use the US Netflix which like a completely different service.


I still use the Canadain one. We don't watch alot of tv series so for me, it's great! Everything is prettymuch new. What I do LOVE and those of you with children should try it, is there are no commercials to worry about and loads of kids content. I highly recommend it, if only for that reason alone.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I am enjoying Netflix. But, I use the US Netflix which like a completely different service.


how were you able to get the US one in Canada?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm looking forward to internet tv and internet radio, perhaps this weekend.

as i understand it, the major complaint against netflix is that they don't offer new releases quickly enough.

i don't consider this to be a problem.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...i'm looking forward to internet tv and internet radio, perhaps this weekend.
> 
> as i understand it, the major complaint against netflix is that they don't offer new releases quickly enough.
> 
> i don't consider this to be a problem.


It's more than just new releases. Three quarters of the movies they have on there you will never have heard of. The type that went directly to DVD. They have some old classics but we have seen them all 100 times.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

We subscribe to NetFlix but I wouldn't consider having it as our only source of movies or TV. We still use Cogeco on Demand and cable for more recent stuff. The selection on NetFlix is definitely a bit 'sparse,' but some times it's easier to find something to watch on NetFlix than on regular TV.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

georgemg said:


> We subscribe to NetFlix but I wouldn't consider having it as our only source of movies or TV. We still use Cogeco on Demand and cable for more recent stuff. The selection on NetFlix is definitely a bit 'sparse,' but some times it's easier to find something to watch on NetFlix than on regular TV.


agreed - I quite enjoy Netflix for what it is, but not quite enough (good) content to be our only source for entertainment, but for what we pay, get plenty of use...was really happy to see 'It Might Get Loud' made it there, just watched it a couple of days ago , and am still pleasantly surprised at some of the stuff that shows up...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Still hanging on to Netflix. I was hoping that they would catch up to the US in terms of offerings. But when the "new arrivals" is the original Karate Kid it is not getting much better.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

My problem with Netflix is the selection or lack thereof. I open a category and I see 15 to 20 mediocre selections of which I might be interested in 1 or maybe 2. Then I'd be done with nothing to watch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

The kids. We keep it for the kids. The kids programming is insanely good.

On the rare occassion I get to sit down and watch something there's enough there to keep me interested. I tend to move through TV series one at a time. I'm learning about Monk now...very good show.

Plus: ARRESTED DEVELOPMENT WILL RETURN ON NETFLIX.

For that alone I'll hang around.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

[video=youtube;wyDjRd0Tjss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyDjRd0Tjss[/video]

I mean, ok - it had a cool groove back in the day of the Spin Doctors, Sir Mix-a-Lot and Paula Abdul - but I'm not sure I'd be keeping Netflix just to stream a video...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I really only keep it because the wife watches it every night in bed with her iPad. But she watches old episodes of TV shows. She likes it. But in terms of movies it blows big time


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I see 18 TV series 10 are animated and out of the rest I would watch Hell on Wheels and Breaking Bad. In desperation I might watch The Glades and Walking Dead. So what old TV show episodes are there to watch? Is there a menu I haven't found or is for members only? I really want to dump my cable but Netflix offers so little selection.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> Ok, I see 18 TV series 10 are animated and out of the rest I would watch Hell on Wheels and Breaking Bad. In desperation I might watch The Glades and Walking Dead. So what old TV show episodes are there to watch? Is there a menu I haven't found or is for members only? I really want to dump my cable but Netflix offers so little selection.


There is no way you could go 100% netflix. You would go mad within a week. The shows she watches are things like Trailer Park Boys and a bunch of the nature type shows. There is a menu that goes a lot deeper than the main page. I think it is under Genre on top then you go through those


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I would watch those too but they aren't in the selection I saw on the main trial screen. Are there better menus inside? Sorry to go on about it but it would be great if I could combine Netflix with over the air digital broadcasts for news, etc.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> I would watch those too but they aren't in the selection I saw on the main trial screen. Are there better menus inside? Sorry to go on about it but it would be great if I could combine Netflix with over the air digital broadcasts for news, etc.


Yes, but I think they are only available via the website and not the apps. You can use your xBox 360 (if you have one) for netflix as well. The one that has the menu that I am thinking of is on the actual website. When using my iPad it does not have that particular menu


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gotcha. I wonder why they don't try to blow me away with the entire selection from the gitgo? I might have become a customer long ago if they did. They should hire me into marketing


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i can't keep up with all that netflix has to offer. 
then again, i'm not a cable tv guy, so for me much of netflix consists of programs i didn't see the first time around. 
like "lost", which is addictive.
same for the movies netflix offers.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Anybody routing thru the US and have a US Netflix account?...........


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am wondering about the addition of this netflix thing and what that would do to the usage. I have never gone over my basic plan with Cogeco, but then again I dont really do a lot of streaming or downloading. I assume that this streaming of these movies eats up the BW.


 Yup it does. I believe the average 1 hour show sucks up about 1/2 a gig.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

loudtubeamps said:


> Yup it does. I believe the average 1 hour show sucks up about 1/2 a gig.


Agreed. since we have had it we have gone over I think 3 times. Just barely mind you. That's basically with the wife just using it. If everyone in the house used it we would be way, way over


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Accept2 said:


> Anybody routing thru the US and have a US Netflix account?...........


I do this from time to time. VPNs that will allow for that kind of data throughput are hard to find.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife was pretty committed to Zip, primarily for the extra features on DVDs which you don't get with Netflix. More recently, though, her Zip movies have been arriving without the bonus features, either because they were on a 2nd disc or because they were deliberately suppressed for rentals (what the???). So, with the dividing line slowly being erased, she decided to try out the Netflix free month thing, which I think runs out this week.

We've been watching a bunch of documentaries, of which they have a reasonably decent selection, and working our way through the episodes of _Larry Sanders_ (still holds up well, years later.....HEY NOW!) and _Better Off Ted,_ a terrific series that sadly only went 26 episodes. The fake corporate commercials in _Better Off Ted _are worth the price of admission alone, and Portia De Rossi makes a chillingly realistic sociopathic overachieving boss with a powersuit and her hair pulled back tight. In truth, it's the little things in the show, like the character who steals creamers from the kitchen to get back at her employer, and the various workplace games, that make it so good. This show, plus Big Bang Theory, would have made a fantastic one-two punch on Thursday nights...if only it had lasted long enough to be paired up with BBT.

If you haven't ever checked out _Breaking Bad_, it is also worth watching, although personally I think it should have ended last season, and not continued. Shark-jump alert.

And finally, while not everyone's cup of tea with milk, the blackout sketch show _Little Britain _is devilishly fun. Computer says "Yes!". If you need a cardio-vascular workout, there is also _Fawlty Towers_, which I find to be one of the most exhausting shows to watch. I don't know what it is, but it is an express route to hypertension....but in a good way.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I do this from time to time. VPNs that will allow for that kind of data throughput are hard to find.


Is it worth it, does the US version have all the latest seasons of shows?........


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Accept2 said:


> Is it worth it, does the US version have all the latest seasons of shows?........


It's like a candy shop of awesome. When I travel to the US they let me use their US selection with my Canadian account. Is nice, yes. We're contemplating committing to a better quality VPN service at about $15/month to do this all the time. Just have my router connected to VPN constantly.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

This company in Navan is setting people up with a VPN and router in the Ottawa area...........
*Home Page 

*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Bumping this thread. I just setup my PS3 to use tunlr.net and it works great. It redirects the Netflix login to use the US authentication servers. Content still streams from the local CDN servers but since you authenticate against the US servers you get all the US content.

I made this change on my PS3 because it only gets used to stream Netflix, watch Blu-Rays and the kids play Lego Star Wars on it. I don't use the Playstation Network. There's no credit card info on it.

Generally DNS re-routes like this are *very* dangerous and I would say tread caustiously. But if you have an essentially passive watching device like my PS3 around it's pretty benign to use.

I wouldn't use this on my AppleTV for example, where it has my iTunes account information and access to paid content and the power to purchase things on my behalf. It's unlikely they could hi-jack URLs with their service that come from the ATV but with DNS, it's so low level, I wouldn't f**k around.

But yea, it's there if you want to try it out. And for PS3 owners who don't game online with their PS3s it's pretty killer.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...finally got around to watching "breaking bad".

wow!

this show is astounding!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

david henman said:


> ...finally got around to watching "breaking bad".
> 
> wow!
> 
> this show is astounding!


Yea, best show on TV since The Wire IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I've been on the beta team for about 4 months now and it is all that they promised it'd be! Fast, high-def movies and TV on demand. Very slick interface on the PS3 (what I was mainly responsible for testing) but you can also stream using your Wii (not HD obviously) or your computer or the iPad app.
> 
> The content is growing at an amazingly fast rate. Every time I log in there's a few hundred more titles to chose from. The streaming stuff is not terribly current, but it's generally good. If you've got kids there's a ton of ad-free kids content (my 2 year old is flipping out over Dinosaurs on a Train -- they combined his two most favourite things in the world in to one show...go figure).
> 
> ...


I tried Netflix for a few months. Yes, it was only $8.00 a month, but

my internet bills skyrocketed! I suppose it's something to do with whatever internet package I have, but it's not a cheapo. I have the most capable package Bell Sympatico has to offer.

I cancelled Netflix promptly and my bills are back to normal.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I tried Netflix for a few months. Yes, it was only $8.00 a month, but
> 
> my internet bills skyrocketed! I suppose it's something to do with whatever internet package I have, but it's not a cheapo. I have the most capable package Bell Sympatico has to offer.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was clearly tied to your internet package and the amount of downloading allowed. We are on the second to lowest cogeco package. We run as many as 4-5 machines around here plus 4-5 cell phones at a time. We have had Netflix for a couple of years now. Firstly, I think it stinks to high heavens in terms of the programming. But the wife MUST (according to her) watch a little TV to fall asleep at night and she is basically the only one that uses Netflix around here. So she watches a 30 minute show just about every night of the week and we never go over. I have gotten warnings 3 times where we were approaching 85% of our allowed usage, each time it was right near the end of the month. Those were times that we fired up two or three movies in the same month. But we have so far never gone over.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I tried Netflix for a few months. Yes, it was only $8.00 a month, but
> 
> my internet bills skyrocketed! I suppose it's something to do with whatever internet package I have, but it's not a cheapo. I have the most capable package Bell Sympatico has to offer.
> 
> ...


Oh boy. Thoughts on this? You bet! Canada is the internet backwater. We get gouged by our telcos for shitty internet service. We pay INSANE rates for our internet here, even in urban areas. My US colleagues found it very amusing when I was so happy with my 25mbps up/1 mpbs down, unlimited service from TekSavvy at $75/month. The unlimited is good, so is the price, but those speeds are atrocious and directly the fault of that suckhole of a company called Rogers.

Bell is even worse if you can imagine.

So yea, it's your service provider. Switch to a TekSavvy unlimited plan and don't worry about caps again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Oh boy. Thoughts on this? You bet! Canada is the internet backwater. We get gouged by our telcos for shitty internet service. We pay INSANE rates for our internet here, even in urban areas. My US colleagues found it very amusing when I was so happy with my 25mbps up/1 mpbs down, unlimited service from TekSavvy at $75/month. The unlimited is good, so is the price, but those speeds are atrocious and directly the fault of that suckhole of a company called Rogers.
> 
> Bell is even worse if you can imagine.
> 
> So yea, it's your service provider. Switch to a TekSavvy unlimited plan and don't worry about caps again.


I checked for teksavvy and there is no availability here


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I checked for teksavvy and there is no availability here


I have two choices, Rogers or Bell.

Rogers isn't getting any more money than I have to give them. If not for the wife and kids I would have pulled the cable TV plug a long time ago.

My internet service has been pretty flawless other than the Netflix issue.

Too bad, it looked like a potential alternative to cable TV. That's why I tried it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What about these guys, part of Shaw

http://www.xplornet.com/plans-pricing/residential-plans-pricing/


----------

